# Best bow for me?



## JEvinger (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a link to the bow that I started with. It's nice and easy to shoot, quiet and light. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=662076


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

That looks like a nice wee bow.

Do you know which bow out of the links i sent are nice or that you would recommend?

See your hunting sight, how does it work? What pins do you focus on, never used one.


----------



## JEvinger (Mar 22, 2008)

I haven't shot any of the bows that you posted links too. I wouldn't be of much help..... 

On my bow - I have pin sights. The three pins you saw are for 20-30-40 yards.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

JEvinger said:


> I haven't shot any of the bows that you posted links too. I wouldn't be of much help.....
> 
> On my bow - I have pin sights. The three pins you saw are for 20-30-40 yards.


Hey, how do you actually use the pin sights? I wouldn't know which one to look through and aiming.


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

like i have said time and time again this is prolly the best advice you will ever get. do not shoot what everyone else tells you to cause alot of people a bias including myself lol. get out and try them all and whatever fits you the best and you are comfortable with thats the best bow for you.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Like i said to everyone lol i cant because there are no shops in Scotland. I cannot try and out, its sucks :sad:


----------



## AK_Guy (Mar 24, 2008)

Check out the Bowtech Diamond Edge. Great package, very adjustable so as you get better, it will grow with you and extremely reasonably priced.
http://www.diamondarchery.com/the_edge.php


----------



## AK_Guy (Mar 24, 2008)

Plus it shoots like a dream. I just got one for my girlfriend.


----------



## MO Bow Huntress (Mar 29, 2008)

I shoot a Bowtech Equalizer and love it. However, nobody can tell you what the best bow is for you, except you. From my experience, you will know it when you shoot it. My advice is to shoot as many different bows as possible and then buy the one that fits you best. Good Luck and Have Fun!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Hey, how do you actually use the pin sights? I wouldn't know which one to look through and aiming.


You'll be the one that sets each pin to whatever distance you choose. Then you'll memorize them (say, green pin is 30 yds, orange pin is 45 yds, red pin is 60 yds)... then when you're out shooting, look at whichever one you'll need for the shot. What type of sight do you normally use?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

z28melissa said:


> You'll be the one that sets each pin to whatever distance you choose. Then you'll memorize them (say, green pin is 30 yds, orange pin is 45 yds, red pin is 60 yds)... then when you're out shooting, look at whichever one you'll need for the shot. What type of sight do you normally use?




guys like i said before im a complete novice i've never shot a compound bow like the hunting set up with pin sights so i dont know how to use them and no one here bowhunts, there are also no bow shops near me so im stuck lol.

Thats why i am relying on you fine ladies to help me as i am a lady myself.

Which would you rely on 

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2008-PSE-Stinger-Package/2008-PSE-Stinger-Compound-Bows.htm

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2008-Parker-Wildfire-Compound-Bow/parker-parallel-limb-bow.htm

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2008-Fred-Bear-Lights-Out/Bear-Lights-Out-Bow-Package.htm

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2008-Martin-Cheetah-Compound/cheetah-compound-bow-discount.htm

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Reflex-Growler/reflex-growler-by-hoyt.htm


Youth bows

http://www.huntersfriend.com/micro-class/parker-buckshot-bow-package.htm

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Browning-Micro-Adrenaline/browning-youth-bow-package.htm

These are the ones that come as a package that I would prefer to get as your saving money. Well I think 

What do you ladies think? Is 4Ibs heavy for a bow ladies? i've heard people trying to sway me away from heavy bows like the reflex growler. I will be hunting both in treestand and on the ground. Can you get arrow releases too? Never seen one.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I have never shot any of those bows, but a friend of ours had the Browning Adrenaline and loved it. Plus both my bows weigh around 4 pounds, so no I dont think its to heavy. What draw weight or lenght do you need?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Kimmiedawn

Im a 25" draw and 30-40Ibs.  left handed.

Is the mossy oak break up or realtree better camo? I'll be hunting in nov in Mississippi.

Treestand and ground hunting for deer.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

they are both great camo, but I use realtree most. I also hunt from ground, with or without blind and from stands. More blind now cuz i have a lil huntin buddy, shes 9 months old now but had her in blind at 4 months :wink:Anyway, keep me posted on your bow and good luck with the huntin in Nov. By the way I live in Arkansas so u wont be real far from me..:wink:


Scotsbowhunter said:


> Hi Kimmiedawn
> 
> Im a 25" draw and 30-40Ibs.  left handed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool, i love spot n stalk. Its the most popular hunting method here as treestands are non existant.

I think im swaying more to parker bows hon because they seem alot better than PSE and martin.

What do you reckon?

Do you have a pic of your bow or hunting pics?

Its my boyfriend who is from MS, he lives in Scotland with me but we're starting to go there once a year for deer season :wink:


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Parker makes a great bow. 
Heres me and my lil huntin buddy with my Mathews FX2 (which is currently up for sale/trade) :wink: 








Me, her and hubby...








and her tryin to take my Bowtech Allegiance, my 3D bow


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL, hubby was loged in, didnt notice last post was in his name...:wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone had experiance with the fred bear lights out or fred bear in general? What do you make of their bows compared to others like :

Parker, Martin, PSE, Diamond etc.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Ladies, i really need your opinions and views on some new bows i've been looking at, i think i will be able to get a better perspective on things.

I was looking at the diamond edge, though doesn't look like much and is mostly for youths i suppose

The fred bear lights out, not sure about this one not heard alot about it and is not popular.

PSE stinger, heard bad reviews about PSE limbs etc heard its heavy

Parker contender XP/wildfire heard alot of good things about this bow, its light, forgiving and good.

I was wondering if you ladies could shed some light on this for me 

Im wanting to buy very soon.


----------

